

Ask YCNews (or just pg): What's the most popular submission ever? - pchristensen

After the Arc announcement got over 200 upvotes, and the recent women and minorities discussions got around 100 comments, I was wondering what the record was.  Maybe you should make a page like the leader board to show the top X submissions by votes and comments.
======
bayareaguy
Is what you want here?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

~~~
pchristensen
Sort of, except for the entire history of the site, not just the last month.
Just curious.

